# Basement Window Advice needed



## MikeyL (May 27, 2009)

I had a problem this spring where we had water enter our home through the foundation. After pulling down some drywall and insulation, I discovered that the steel frame for the basement window was rusting and had actually had become damaged due to moisture freezing problems (The bottom which is above grade is buckling on the inside and damage to the foundation wall has occurred here as well).

The foundation is a poured foundation. How hard is it to remove the steel frame and replace with a vinyl window/frame?

Here's what the damage looks like.  Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## inspectorD (May 27, 2009)

Take the measurements down to the local lumber or window yard. They make them all the time. The old frame will come out with some basic tools and a metal saw like a sawzall or metal handsaw.
Seal around it with spray foam and caulk, and screw it into the foundation. The yard will have directions and advice.
Good luck.


----------

